# WoW ruckelt trotz guten PC



## Cimoe (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe in WoW ständig nur  ca. 19-29 fps, obwohl ich einen recht guten PC habe.

Hier einmal die Daten:

AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core 4600+

NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT

2GB Arbeitsspeicher

DSL 6000 ( W-Lan )



Vor Wrath of the Lichking hatte ich nicht so wenig fps. 

Und Selbst wenn ich die Grafikdetails auf Low habe, ruckelt es immernoch.

Extrem ist es in Gebieten wir Sturmgipfel.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.



mfG Cimoe


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

wen du vista da hast sind 2GB RAN zu wenig ich hatte das auch bei wow Wolla noch mal 2 GB gekauft  und wolla es ging  wieder alles Ruckle  frei!

EDIT: wen du neuen ram kaufst am besten Die genau gleich die du schon drin hast!


----------



## Cimoe (26. Februar 2009)

Ja, ichhabe Vista bei mir drauf.


----------



## painschkes (26. Februar 2009)

_Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Manchmal übersieht man das..ist der FPS-Killer schlechthin..

2GB reichen , auch wenn du Vista hast..obwohl 4GB nie schaden können :-)_


----------



## Cimoe (26. Februar 2009)

Die Eingabeverzögerung hatte ich schon deaktiviert.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Februar 2009)

aktuelle Treiber sind installiert? Eventuell was unsichtbares im Hintergrund laufen?


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2009)

So gut ist der Rechner auch nicht, ausser DX10-Fähigkeit ist an der Graka nix gutes dran und der Prozi ist ne ziemliche Gurke, dem renn ich mit meinem E4500 ziemlich locker weg...ansonsten sind die Anforderungen von WotLK schon ordentlich gestiegen, Zaubereffekte etc...


----------



## Cimoe (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass es ein High-End-Gamer PC ist, aber für WoW sollte es eigentlich reichen.

Ein Freund von mir hat die selbe Graka und bei ihm läufts auch flüssig mit 60 fps.

Das einzige was bei ihm anders ist, ist halt dass er 4 gb Arbeitsspeicher hat.


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Manchmal übersieht man das..ist der FPS-Killer schlechthin..
> 
> 2GB reichen , auch wenn du Vista hast..obwohl 4GB nie schaden können :-)_



2GB reichen? lol ne wen ich wow an hatte und es viele leute hatte war 2GB voll ausgelastet, und dann began die ruckle orgye.


----------



## Berghammer71 (27. Februar 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> 2GB reichen? lol ne wen ich wow an hatte und es viele leute hatte war 2GB voll ausgelastet, und dann began die ruckle orgye.



Bei Vista ist 3 gb deshalb minium empfehlenswert.

Ich hatte mein Amd 3200 single 7600gt agp ausgemustert weil Wotlk ruckelte.
So bei Ankunft Startgebiet 10-15 fps danach gings. (alles mit schatten an und max)

Rechener gewechselt, Vista 4gb, 5200x2 9600gt und in den Startgebieten ging die Fps auch runter.

Später wo die Startgebiete leer waren - auf beiden Rechner völlig ok - der Vista muckelte aber selbst dann
mal in ner 25 er Ini.

In War hab ich auch fps Probleme - allerdings bei mehr Spielern.

Wenn Du ne alte Festplatte hast und Xp oder W7 Beta hast würd ich das mal versuchen (mit nicht so vielen Hintergrundsprogrammen) ansonsten  Vista  3-4 gb... und wesentlich dickeren Prozessor.

Das die Eingabeverzögerung (Tastatur?) irgendwas bremsen kann ist mir völlig neu, ein Scherz???

Also bei dein Freund kann es in passenden Gebieteen schon mal schneller laufen - in Wotlk gibts aber auch Befehle
ala max fps ect um den die Framerate nach oben zu schiessen lassen. Ich hatte damals so 25-35 immer und mit irgendein
Befehl plötzlich >100 fps.


----------



## Shefanix (27. Februar 2009)

Die Eingabeverzögerung geht sehrwohl stark auf die Framerate. Warum das so ist, kann glaube ich keiner sagen. Stell es einfach mal bei dir ein und du wirst den Unterschied merken.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Februar 2009)

2 GB reichen natürlich für Vista und WoW. Klar ist 4 GB besser, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Das Problem ist der PC insgesamt. Selbst ich hab in Dalaran teilweise wenig FPS, obwohl mein Rechner mehr als gut für wow ist.


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Das die Eingabeverzögerung (Tastatur?) irgendwas bremsen kann ist mir völlig neu, ein Scherz???



naja, wenn du ca. 30-50% FPS-Verlust als Scherz ansiehst ja. Ist aber seit Monaten bekannt, dass die Eingabeverzögerung enorm auf die FPS geht.


----------



## kain und abel (24. Februar 2010)

So, Hallo erstmal
ich kenne das problem viel zu gut. 

WOW Ruckelt, in Sturmwind weniger und in Dalaran stark. Ich hab alles runtergeschraubt. Es ruckelt trotzdem.

Also mein Laptop ist wirklich nicht so gut, 

2GH dual Core 64bit
3GB Ram
128 GB Nvidia Deduzierter Speicher
6 MBit Standleitung. DSL
Windows Vista 32 bit. Bentzeroberfläche ähnelt dem Win 98. da es mehr aus der grafik rausholt. Grafikkarteneinstellung auf Leistung eingestellt.


Mir ist bekannt das Windows schon allein durchs laufen mehr Arbeitsspeicher nutzt als 1,5 GB. Wow braucht auch viel Arbeitsspeicher und Auslagerungsdateispeicher.
Windows Vista ist meiner meinung nach ein gutes Betriebssytem. Vorallem macht es alles was Windows 98 nicht gemacht hat von selber. 
Doch trotzdem. Windows ist kein wunder ding. 


*Schauen wir doch mal genauer nach. Der Punkt ist Auslagerungsdateien. Vergrössert doch mal diesen wert um das doppelte und dann wird es besser.
Das habe ich getan und schau her. WOW läuft wirklich rucklerfreier. *

Es ist nicht allein das system daran schuld. ich würde sagen , es kommt auf die Zahl der spieler die Momentan
Eingelogt sind. Da schwechelt der Server von Blizzard. so scheint es mir. ich kann jetzt zwar besser spielen. doch wie gesagt mein pc ist nicht der beste.
ich bin schon zufrieden. allle effekte bis auf WEITSICHT UND WETTER werde ich nicht verzichten.


Ich hoffe das euch mein beitrag etwas hilft


----------



## muehe (24. Februar 2010)

man sollte auch mal die Temperatur bzw. CPU Auslastung beobachten mit aktivierter und deaktivierter "Eingabeverzögerung verringern" Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (24. Februar 2010)

kain schrieb:


> Mir ist bekannt das Windows schon allein durchs laufen mehr Arbeitsspeicher nutzt als 1,5 GB. Wow braucht auch viel Arbeitsspeicher und Auslagerungsdateispeicher.




das halte ich für ein Gerücht... Windows verbraucht keine 1,5 GB Ram, man könnte sagen es reserviert Ram und gibt ihn wieder frei bei Bedarf. 
Stichwort Superfetch (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperFetch)

Wow benötigt natürlich eine gewisse Menge an Arbeitsspeicher, aber viel war es nicht (zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich es noch gespielt habe). Da kam die Anwendung maximal auf 870mb. Wirklich absolutes Maximum. Nehmen wir an andere haben ihren interfaceordner weit aufgeblasen... wage ich trotzdem zu bezweifeln, dass man deutlich über 1,1 GB hinauskommt. Sonst sollte man evtl. mal die Nutzung von add ons überdenken... einfach mal bereinigen, hilft ungemein.

Daher behaupte ich 2GB Ram reichen für Windows und WOW. Nun kann es durch andere Anwendungen die laufen eng werden. Aber alleine WOW und Windows reichen bei einer überlegten Nutzung.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2010)

Die Auslagerungsdatei zu vergrößern ist ungefähr so effizient wie nem Sprinter Schuhe die 3 Nummern zu groß sind anzuziehen, in der Hoffnung er rennt dann schneller.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2010)

Ruckelt es nur in Wow ?
Ich würde dir mal empfehlen dir nen Benchmark wie 3DMark 2006 runterzuladen und uns zu schreiben wieviele Punkte du erreichst.
Dann weiß man ob dein Rechner so schnell ist wie er sein sollte.

Bist du sicher das ein Kumpel nicht ne GTS hat ?


----------



## Rethelion (24. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ruckelt es nur in Wow ?
> Ich würde dir mal empfehlen dir nen Benchmark wie 3DMark 2006 runterzuladen und uns zu schreiben wieviele Punkte du erreichst.
> Dann weiß man ob dein Rechner so schnell ist wie er sein sollte.



Der Thread ist fast 1 Jahr alt, da wird sich der TE nicht mehr melden^^


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Mh ich sollte auch öfters mal aufs Datum der THreads schauen^^ Warum begeht jemand so derbst Leichenschändung?^^


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2010)

Ok das würde erklären warum der PC gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer war der Böse Threadnekromant.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ok das würde erklären warum der PC gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gottes Enkel O.O bzw. die Söhne von Adam und Eva o.0

Erschlagt sie beide!


----------



## kain und abel (27. Februar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Auslagerungsdatei zu vergrößern ist ungefähr so effizient wie nem Sprinter Schuhe die 3 Nummern zu groß sind anzuziehen, in der Hoffnung er rennt dann schneller.





Das ist schon richtig.
Doch musste ich leider feststellen. Das wenn ich das mit der auslagerungsdateien überprüft hatte, wurde angezeigt- Windows verwaltet automatisch die Auslagerungsdateien -dann wurde gezeigt das 3000 MB zur verfügung stehen, aber 4000 MB benötigt werden.

Bei einem Start vom PC als BIOS gelesen wurde. ladete ein blauer Balken und dannach ein Grauer Balken.
Als ich die auslagerungsdateien vergrössert habe wird der Graue Balken nicht mehr geladen. Ich denke das ist besser so. vorallem startet windows schneller.
Und WOW ruckelt nicht mehr so arg wie vorher.

Ich hab zwar nicht so viel ahnung aber was nicht passt wird passend gemacht ;-)
alte WIN98 Weisheit


----------



## Rethelion (27. Februar 2010)

kain schrieb:


> Bei einem Start vom PC als BIOS gelesen wurde. ladete ein blauer Balken und dannach ein Grauer Balken.



?_?


----------



## kain und abel (11. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> ?_?




Naja. also früher gab es noch den bildschirm. da hat man gesehen das der speicher durchgerechnet wird und das disketen laufwerk und cd-rom erkannt wird- jetzt sehe ich nur noch das logo vom hersteller. der blaue balken ist woll dafür da, das bios zu cheken. der graue balken keine ahnung. auf jeden fall kommt der nimmer. liegt wohl an meinen einstelllung. naja keine ahnung sorry. vor allem ich bin halt ein new by bei der xp und vista version von windows. wenn du es genauer wissen möchtest. frage präziser. ;-)


----------



## Klos1 (11. März 2010)

Das Logo kann man im Bios ausschalten. Abgesehen davon, genügt auch die Tab-Taste um den eigentlichen Vorgang anstelle des Logos zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

